# Kefir, anyone growing it?



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

So is anyone growing Kefir grains here?

Awsome probiotic, alternative to dairy probiotics, with water Kefir. I am considering buying a starter pack, starts at about 10$ with shipping.

Its like an ounce of silver that keeps on duplicating itself every few weeks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will2 said:


> So is anyone growing Kefir grains here?


Nope, not me. Maybe BuckB or Arklatex? You might axe them.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Will2 said:


> So is anyone growing Kefir grains here?
> 
> Awsome probiotic, alternative to dairy probiotics, with water Kefir. I am considering buying a starter pack, starts at about 10$ with shipping.
> 
> Its like an ounce of silver that keeps on duplicating itself every few weeks.


Yup I am. Look for my thread. Milk kefir and water kefir grains for quite some time.

Milk kefir grains are for dairy products. Water kefir grains are not for dairy. I make naturally carbonated soda from water kefir.

I just shipped live milk kefir grains to a friend.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Nope, not me. Maybe BuckB or Arklatex? You might axe them.


Ummm close my friend but not quite lol Its me remember now lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Ummm close my friend but not quite lol Its me remember now lol


My bad.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> My bad.


You were close.... in a way you were right as Buck was the recipient of the live milk kefir grains and some other goodies.:joyous:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here ya go I link you up.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/recipes/11866-milk-kefir-grains.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/recipes/11867-water-kefir-grains.html


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

YOUR WELCOME Willie


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I tried it for a while. Just the version where you add the secret powder to milk and wait a while. Sorta like making yogurt. I got bored with it pretty quick. Thats been several years back. Made great smoothies and know it was healthy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I tried it for a while. Just the version where you add the secret powder to milk and wait a while. Sorta like making yogurt. I got bored with it pretty quick. Thats been several years back. Made great smoothies and know it was healthy.


There is no substitute for the live grains. Lets see....
You can make mayo, ranch dressing, yogurt, cream cheese, smoothies, chip dips ect. Then there is the by product from making the above which is the whey. Fermenting veggies with the whey is easy.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> There is no substitute for the live grains. Lets see....
> You can make mayo, ranch dressing, yogurt, cream cheese, smoothies, chip dips ect.


We did get the "special" fermentor (which is just a Ball jar with a plastic thing to hold the grains). We also ordered a book, which just came and I have not read it yet. We have changed out the milk a few times. Beyond that, I am not sure where to go with it.

Specifically, I want to learn to make cream cheese and sour cream. Advice?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

BuckB said:


> We did get the "special" fermentor (which is just a Ball jar with a plastic thing to hold the grains). We also ordered a book, which just came and I have not read it yet. We have changed out the milk a few times. Beyond that, I am not sure where to go with it.
> 
> Specifically, I want to learn to make cream cheese and sour cream. Advice?


Yeah... you dont need special anything. 
Canning jars and some coffee filters or muslin cloth. Wake up the grains I sent you in a pint of milk at room temp 70 to 80 degress for 24 hours fish the grains out of the milk and let your dogs drink it. They will love it.

Now put the grains in a fresh pint of whole milk cover it with coffee filter or muslin cloth and rubber band. It keeps the fruit flys out of it. Keep it in a warm place between the temps I listed for 24 hours fish the grains out by using a plastic strainer.

Take the kefir milk you just made and pour it into a muslin lined quart jar muslin held on jar with a rubberband. Pour the kefir into the muslin(LOOK at my thread) and let the milk kefir strain thru the muslin cloth for a couple days or longer depending on what you making.

Cream cheese for instance the longer it strains the firmer the cheese is. Clear as mud?:joyous: They whey ends up in the bottom of the jar.

One tablespoon of live grains for one pint of milk.

Do not use metal anything or you will kill the grains plastic, glass, wood tools only.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Buck the cream cheese will probably need to drain for about 4 days or more. Depending the firmness your going for.

Sour cream about 2 days or so

The straining thru the muslin lined quart jar is to be refrigerated during the process.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> YOUR WELCOME Willie


Burned!!! Goes to show you the thanks you get when you try and help a communist!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Burned!!! Goes to show you the thanks you get when you try and help a communist!


Hahahaha !


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Buck, 
Another tip for making a decent amount of cream cheese either increase the batch size or do what I do and add 2 or 3 days worth of pints of kefir milk together. 

Another words pour each batch you make for 3 days into the quart jar that is straining in your frig. Of course the drain time will increase. Keep the muslin cloth above they whey that is draining off in the quart jar.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Buck,
> Another tip for making a decent amount of cream cheese either increase the batch size or do what I do and add 2 or 3 days worth of pints of kefir milk together.
> 
> Another words pour each batch you make for 3 days into the quart jar that is straining in your frig. Of course the drain time will increase. Keep the muslin cloth above they whey that is draining off in the quart jar.


Will do! Thanks!


----------

